# Needing a UK Regged, Taxed and MOT'd car



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey

Wondering if anyone has or knows someone that is selling a british registered, tax'd and MOT'd car.

We are going home for Christmas and are wanting to drive back and need a UK car to be able to drive over there.

If anyone can help please let us know.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hey
> 
> Wondering if anyone has or knows someone that is selling a british registered, tax'd and MOT'd car.
> 
> ...


if anyone has such a vehicle they want to sell, please contact spanishhopeful by Private Message


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hey
> 
> Wondering if anyone has or knows someone that is selling a british registered, tax'd and MOT'd car.
> 
> ...


What area are you in ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hey
> 
> Wondering if anyone has or knows someone that is selling a british registered, tax'd and MOT'd car.
> 
> ...


You know you can drive in your Spanish car (if you have one) dont you.


----------



## Barcapete (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Peter,

If your near or willing to travel to Barcelona I may be able to help you, please message me.

Thanks


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Everyone

Thanks for all your help. We now have everything sorted 

Mod please close this thread its not needed anymore.

Thanks

Pete


----------

